

A well done scientific hoax called "water marbles" - bbgm
http://www.chemspider.com/blog/a-well-done-scientific-hoax-called-water-marbles.html

======
JshWright
"A well done scientific hoax"?

Yeah... lemme go find some "Ionized" Salt and give this one a shot.

~~~
seanc
Okay, off topic, but true story...

My wife was at this direct sales party for kitchen stuff. Fancy spices, stuff
like that.

The sales lady was pitching 'Low sodium salt'. My wife and a few of other
other science geeks in the crowd almost managed not to laugh.

So what is it then? KCL? NiCL2? Mercury sulfide?

